# Netko ko zna hrvatski?

## any009

ima li tu?

----------

## borovic

IMa, ali zna Srpski  :Smile: 

----------

## amar_

Bosanski LoL   :Razz: 

----------

## zaratustra_20

znam ja hrvatski:) ali mogu i ostale ak treba  :Laughing:   ajde ko da je bitno koji je...

----------

## doorman

jel jos uvijek ima balkanaca tu?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mario.franic

Ima ih svugdi ka blata!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Electromaniac

Jos jedan balkanac, tacnije bosanac...pozdrav svima   :Smile: 

----------

## jorgovan

evo još jednog

----------

## Mato

Imam problem.

https://i109.fastpic.ru/big/2019/0430/4a/dcfb88d87e1748096adbd74a86d2994a.png

Instaliso sam Gentoja iz prvog pokušaja.

Komletinci Linux.

Gentoo Komletinci.

----------

## phpg

ima nas koliko oces   :Laughing: 

----------

## gmaksim

Pozdrav,

Jedno pitanje jer se gubim po lokalizacijskim uputama. Kako postaviti da za konzolu i XWindows default display language bude Engleski ali s našom tipkovicom i formatima datuma itd. Sada trenutačno imam postavljeno tako da mi dobijam na Hrvatskom prevedene većinu obavijesti koje dobijam u konzoli i da su mi u XWindows prevedeni meniji? Što točno treba upisati i gdje te dali treba nakon toga sve nanovo prekomajlirati?

----------

## Firestix

Sve ti je to isto bitno da se razumijemo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## RIA77

Ima li vas jos ?  :Smile: 

----------

